# Negatives and Positives on same film, seperate rolls? wierd stuff.



## pooner9185 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, So I am new here because I have a question that I've been trying to figure out for months now. And the bottom of my page says:


You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
_*You may not post attachments*_
You *may* edit your posts
 I cannot post attachments so maybe after my first post that will become available.

Anyway. Back in May I developed two rolls of black and white film. One was 35mm I wound onto a 120 spool and put in a Holga and the other was a medium format roll that my friend had taken (unsure of the camera). As I was developing it, and i'm not sure if this has anything to do with it, the canister fell over, top came off, and the top (35mm roll) came out and partially got exposed. Oh well, no biggie.

When the negatives came out some of the frames were developed as positives, right beside the actual negative images. On two of my friends 120 frames, almost the whole frame is a positive with just little pieces as negatives or half positive/half negative but very distinct lines of where it changes.

This is hard to explain in text so if anyone can help me post a picture (i read the sticky) that would be great.

Thanks Andy


----------



## pooner9185 (Aug 3, 2011)

This one is the negative inverted.





Same picture put the actual negative scanned.




This one is the negative directly out of the developing tank.




and it's inverted




The last one is exactly how it came from the scanned negative, not inverted


----------



## Helen B (Aug 3, 2011)

That looks like pseudo-solarization. Solarisation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You used to be able to buy carefully pre-exposed film that would produce a positive image when developed in the same way as a negative - for example Kodak Direct Duplicating Film 2422 http://www.kodak.com/ek/US/en/Landing_Pages/AEROGRAPHIC_Direct_Duplicating_Film_2422.htm .

Best,
Helen


----------



## pooner9185 (Aug 3, 2011)

the funny thing is that only one or two frames on the 35mm and 120 film were like this. The rest of them developed normally as negatives.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 3, 2011)

You said that the film was only partially exposed to light when the tank fell over. That probably explains why there was only a partial effect.

Regards,
Helen


----------



## pooner9185 (Aug 4, 2011)

so it's just solarization? why such distinct lines? the rest of my 35mm  roll, which is the top one that fell out and got kind of exposed, has  the rest of the film with......uh big U shapes of light coming and  exposing film on the side where the light would touch it. but not  everything else.... i don't know. wierd.


----------

